# Tough Love



## expedito

Ciao

I'm wondering what words in Italian would convey the concept of "tough love" - which I'm pretty sure isn't "amore duro."

For instance, parents might exhibit "tough love" to a grown son by telling him he either has to get a job or move out of their house.  They're tough with him for his own good - because they love him.

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Provo: fermezza a fin di bene.


----------



## expedito

Grazie, Paul

Ha senso.  Probabilmente non e' una espressione molto usato in Italia.  E' vero?  (Maybe Italian kids aren't so lazy and shiftless.)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

expedito said:


> Grazie, Paul
> 
> Ha senso.  Probabilmente non e' una espressione molto usato in Italia.  E' vero?  (Maybe Italian kids aren't so lazy and shiftless.)



They can be even worse


----------



## Necsus

Qualche altra idea su come renderlo in italiano? 
'Fermezza a fin di bene' è sicuramente giusto, ma direi che pone l'accento più sul _tough_ che sul _love_...

La battuta in cui l'ho trovato, in ogni caso, è questa:
_ANNETTE - Huh, well, you know what?  If you wanna do something for him, (on) I know it's hard, but you need to practice tough love, honey._


----------



## Crisidelm

Qualcosa mi dice che non è un concetto molto Italiano, e per questo non ben traducibile con forme già note.


----------



## Necsus

E quindi, se tu dovessi tradurlo, come lo renderesti?


----------



## housecameron

Amore severo


----------



## Giak

*Tough love* è a tutti gli effetti un ossimoro, e non credo ci possa essere una traduzione letterale in italiano (almeno io non la conosco).

Se si tratta di un comportamento che un genitore deve (a mlincuore magari) assumere nei confronti di un figlio un po' "fuori controllo" io mi concentrerei semplicemente sul concetto di *severità*, che nel rapporto tra un genitore e un figlio implica naturalmente anche l'amore/affetto di base:

"...so che non è facile, ma devi essere più severo/a con lui/lei..."


----------



## Crisidelm

Lo tradurrei con un detto popolare:"il medico pietoso fa la piaga purulenta".


----------



## Necsus

Be', 'amore severo' proposto da hc mi sembra che possa equivalere abbastanza, no? In questa chiave ora mi si affacciano alla mente anche _rigoroso_, o _vigile_, _attento_, o _deciso_ (anche _di polso_, in un contesto non proprio serioso), che tutto sommato potrebbero rendere l'espressione con un accostamento di termini simile a quello operato in inglese. Fra l'altro in questo caso non è un comportamento da tenere con un bambino, ma con un adulto, e l'amore è fraterno...


----------



## Crisidelm

Un "amore di/con polso" non suona bene, e neanche "amore rigoroso". "Amore vigile, attento o deciso" invece suonano già meglio, ma non danno propriamente la stessa idea.


----------



## Necsus

Crisidelm said:


> non danno propriamente la stessa idea.


Be', a volte, traducendo, qualcosa può capitare di doverlo sacrificare... 
Grazie..!


----------



## Not being

Qui ho trovato questa traduzione: *Contrasti d'amore.*

Cosa ne pensate? Almeno c'è un senso usando i contrasti sì?


----------



## Necsus

Thanks for your suggestion, Nb! That is a good translation/adaptation for a title, but I'm afraid it isn't as usable in spoken language...


----------



## Not being

Sì, d'accordo con Necsus. Ma tough love è una parola sempre usata in inglese, penso io, e all'inzio ho pensato anche un contesto simile qui in mio paese (cosidetto: questo modo d'amore è comune anche, per esempio ci sono molte personne, i relativi miei, che sono stati cresciuti con il quale). Si dice un modo di crescere i bambini "molto confuciano" (culturalmente comunque). Infatti, sono troppo sicuro che questo modo è molto comune in Asia, ma certamente, "l'amore confuciano" ha nessun senso .


----------



## Sybil Vane

Amore duro, amore confuciano... come sono affascinanti le sfumature/shades/flavours dei sentimenti e come é difficile trasferirle da una lingua all'altra.

Io proporrei "affetto severo" anche se é una espressione un po' ossimorica. Di certo il "tough love" é un concetto piuttosto alieno al modo di sentire italiano. Noi forse siamo più del tipo "Love or hate".
Sybil


----------



## Necsus

Sybil Vane said:


> Io proporrei "affetto severo" anche se é una espressione un po' ossimorica. Di certo il "tough love" é un concetto piuttosto alieno al modo di sentire italiano. Noi forse siamo più del tipo "Love or hate".
> Sybil


Sì, condivido, _affetto_ ammorbidisce in un certo senso la contrapposizione, e ha comunque un'accezione più ampia, che meglio può adattarsi a quest'uso.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Uhm, però non mi sembra molto naturale come espressione in italiano... _amore _o _affetto severo _che sia. A voi sì?

Nel contesto della tua battuta, Necsus, tradurrei con un piccolo escamotage:


> ANNETTE - Huh, well, you know what? If you wanna do something for him, (on) I know it's hard, but you need to practice tough love, honey.



ANNETTE - Be', sai che ti dico? *Se gli vuoi veramente bene*, anche se so che è dura, *devi trattarlo con un po' di severità* / *devi avere più polso con lui*.

Credo che così sia più chiaro in italiano, che ne pensate?

Ciao 

dani


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Dani. E' senz'altro un'ottima soluzione. Però nel mio caso la locuzione si ripresenta poi varie altre volte e non è così semplice escluderne il rimando diretto al concetto di amore/affetto.


----------



## tanaHEIDY

*V*igoroso affetto...


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, tanaHEIDY.


----------



## SunDraw

"Affettuosa fermezza" ma anche "amore responsabile"?

(trattarlo / comportarti con lui / essergli vicino / stargli vicino) "con affetto e fermezza"
"Con amore e rigore"
"Con affetto ma con fermezza"
"Con affetto, e fermezza se necessario".
"Con affetto, e fermezza dove necessario".
"Devi saper essere anche severo, nel volergli bene"
"Devi saper essere anche severo, a fin di bene"
"Devi esser chiaro con lui proprio perché gli vuoi bene"
"La tua dev'essere una presenza d'amore [ma anch]e di guida"
"Devi volergli bene ma d'un'amore responsabile"
"Devi essere [più] responsabile nel volergli bene"
...


----------



## Peppethelondoner

Hello everyone.
I'm stuck on " tough love" in the following sentence:
"The players are not focused, give them some tough love".
My attempt of translation "I giocatori non sono concentrati, diamogli del lavoro extra". This is a sentence that a manager of a football team says to his collaborators referring to the footballers. 
Thanks in advance.
Peppe

P.S. I've read the previous posts but I don't think they could help with my translation


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... a me dà più l'idea di 'diamo loro una scossa/una sferzata', o 'richiamiamoli all'ordine', o simili...


----------



## Peppethelondoner

Anche questa traduzione potrebbe essere adatta. Non ci resta che aspettare l'aiuto/la conferma dei _natives_. Thanks Necsus
Peppe


----------



## You little ripper!

*Tough love* means *to be caring but strict.*

Encarta


----------



## Peppethelondoner

Thanks Charles but I need a proper translation into Italian, that's the problem 
Peppe


----------



## You little ripper!

Peppethelondoner said:


> Thanks Charles but I need a proper translation into Italian, that's the problem
> Peppe


 Well you won't get it from me! I just thought it might help someone with a translation.


----------



## Peppethelondoner

Thanks anyway for your valuable help


----------



## firstangel

Potrebbe aiutarti un po' il concetto USARE IL BASTONE E LA CAROTA?
Secondo me rende l'idea di quello che tough love significa in definitiva, no?

F


----------



## TimLA

Well, there's the movie "Amore estremo".

Here are some examples of "tough love":

You find cocaine in your son's car and you call the police.
Hopefully the legal process will "scare" him into changing his ways.

Your child has poor grades in college, and you decrease their allowance,
and make them move into a dormatory instead of living in an apartment.

Your cousin drives drunk a lot. You call the police to have him arrested when
he is driving drunk so he doesn't kill himself or someone else.

What type of "amore" would you call these?


----------



## Peppethelondoner

Maybe "un'amore controverso"


----------



## neuromatico

firstangel said:


> Potrebbe aiutarti un po' il concetto USARE IL BASTONE E LA CAROTA?
> Secondo me rende l'idea di quello che tough love significa in definitiva, no?


Direi di no. Anche se "_to use the carrot and the stick_" è un'espressione dello stesso genere, non ha il medesimo significato di "_tough love_" che mi porta a pensare al proverbio "_you must be cruel to be kind_":

Se si vuole bene è necessario saper castigare.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

In questo pezzo l'articolista traduce l'espressione come "bastone e carota". Se questa traduzione può valere per l'uso di _tough love_ in campo geopolitico, non sono sicuro sia lo stesso in tutti gli altri contesti.


----------



## neuromatico

Può darsi che per gli italiani "bastone e carota" abbia un significato diverso da "carrot and stick" (riferito all'asino) che per noi vuol dire modificare il comportamento di qualcuno o l'esito di un processo attraverso il rinforzo positivo e quello negativo (nel linguaggio della psicologia comportamentale), cioè la combinazione di ricompense e sanzioni.


----------



## Odysseus54

neuromatico said:


> Può darsi che agli italiani "bastone e carota" abbia un significato diverso da "carrot and stick" (riferito all'asino) che a noi vuol dire modificare il comportamento di qualcuno o l'esito di un processo attraverso il rinforzo positivo e quello negativo (nel linguaggio della psicologia comportamentale), cioè la combinazione di ricompense e sanzioni.




No, anche per noi il bastone e la carota significano quello.


Per "tough love" mi sembra che quello che diceva SunDraw due anni fa vada ancora bene - "affettuosa fermezza" o simili.

E' uno di quei casi dove in inglese avete un'espressione usata molto spesso, anche metaforicamente, e in italiano non abbiamo l'esatto corrispondente.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Suggerisco anche _amorevole severità_. Ecco alcuni esempi _gugoliani_.


----------



## oakleaf

I know this is an old thread, but i would put my two cents in as well.  In the US there is this "new" trend following on the more punitive and child-hating feelings around, that kids are treated too "soft" (sic) and that we have to be harder on them.  Hence the "technique" called "tough love"  - it's not a descriptive term but a specific technique.  I find it counter productive and the problem being that kids' actual feelings are ignored while parents try to compensate giving them all the THINGS they want, and of course they are still unhappy and may turn to drugs or acting out and so they get these self-proclaimed psychologists who propose this "new" technique, "tough love".  I've seen too many victims of this, hence the derogatory way i speak of it.  But now in editing a paper translated into italian, the author used this phrase referring to the mother of a boy who killed himself.  She used to support him economically, her husband said she should stop, she was just "enabling" him and she should use "tough love" - not give him any more money.  

I would also like to know if these books on childrearing proposing tough love, may have been translated and the term used in certain contexts.  Has anyone come across it?  It's not the meaning i'm looking for, it's the specific term (that, in any case, was what the original poster was looking for because it has become part of the popular culture in the US).  Unfortunately there is a lot more "tough" in that formula and very little "love" - personally i would call it tough surrender - the parent just gives up trying and gets mad.  But of course, i can't use that.


----------

